# Garage Stories



## imported_Kyle (Jul 3, 2008)

Let's here some good ones.

The other night I had just put my son to bed and wife fell asleep early too so I snuck out to the garage to reload some ammo.

I go out there, turn on the work bench light and BAM I feel this huge object on my neck and then I see it. A giant wasp. The pain hits me instantly and then the fear. I've never been bit and my Mother is deathly allergic. She carries a little pen with her to stick herself with just incase. So I put some deoderant on the bite and wait and wait and wait. Nada. No really bad reaction.

What a way to end a night!


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 3, 2008)

Sadly, I got stung enough at my last job I got used to it...  hurts like ****, but you just keep on working...

Not a garage story, but the best part of the day's work...  doing some cutting with the cutting torch, in someone's yard.  Turns out the yard was built up using recycled newspaper (!).  Turns out that this smoulders and burns exceptionally well when you get molten metal on it...

--Bushytails


----------



## Jay_P (Jul 9, 2008)

How do you know if your backyard is made of recycled newspaper too??


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 9, 2008)

It's grey, fluffy, and fiberous.  

--Bushytails


----------

